# My first bumble (that's not blurry)



## Ernicus (Jun 1, 2012)

yay, the elusive bumble as finally been captured.  I have about 4 or 5 that are not blurry...not sure how I wanna crop and edit.  Most of them the flowers lost focus from totally focusing on chasing the damn bumble.  lol.

alas...I have finally gotten a bumble that isn't blurry.  Makes me really want to get my macro lens now.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 1, 2012)

Here he is again, different angle and crop.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 1, 2012)

Last one, for now.  The rest have some slight blur or just ugly comps.


----------



## premo (Jun 1, 2012)

Congrats! 
Nice set but I like 3. A different crop might work better.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks.  Still torn on croppage.  I'll toss up untouched file for suggestions.  I can't get really close, on pic 3 I was a bit far away.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 1, 2012)

"as shot" file for pic 3.  any cropping suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 1, 2012)

I would have framed it better while taking the pic, but I was not even shooting this flower.  I was working on a different one, Mr. Bumble came and sat on my lens...then went over to that flower.  Out of the corner of my eye I saw him actually sitting still, so I panned over real quick, targeted him and shot.  I was too excited that he was sitting still.  Finally.  lol  forgot to zoom in closer, wish I had paid attention and got this shot at 55mm, would have been cool.

Hrmm...exif says I was at 55mm.  well...oh, yeah, this flower was in middle...the others were right near my face, nevermind.  lol.  Short version..."wish I could have zoomed in"


----------



## premo (Jun 1, 2012)

3 crop from the top... the dark area is distracting.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 1, 2012)

ah..something like this?  did this quickly from original jpg, would obv need to make pretty from the raw for the keeper.

good call on the dark spot...didn't even think about that.


----------



## premo (Jun 1, 2012)

YEP... That's it.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 2, 2012)

Revised bumble.  even tighter crop on top, some more editing, practicing cropping for 5:4 ratio then resizing


----------



## Joel_W (Jun 3, 2012)

Congrats on getting your 1st Bumble Bee in focus pictures. I tried today for some when I spotted a few working the flowers of a near buy bush. I just setup, pre-focused, and waited. They never came to that flower, so I focused on one that seemed to hold their interest. Of course then they lost interest in that flower and moved on. After a while I just moved on myself back to taking more florals.

   I really like the last picture you posted. Nicely done.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks.  I was thinking I'd never get one.  It's still a bit "blurry" for what I want.  But I'll take it, lol.

I captured one where he was coming to sit on the lens but the focus didn't grab him in time so it's a yellow and black blur....lol.  I got two "in flights" as well...but not post worthy either.  lol.  when I left him I told him I'd be back.


----------

